# Post-American World



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Remember the picture of Obama getting on helicopter 1? The book he was carrying was "A Post-American World". Remember Obama saying he would fundamentally change America? Read below if you want to know where we are headed.



> What the Post-American World Will Look Like
> March 21, 2014 by Daniel Greenfield 143 Comments
> 
> The Cold War map of the world divided into two camps was simple and clear. The post-American world will be a much more ambiguous place. Instead of two global ideological alliances based around two world powers, there will be three post-ideological powers, no longer global in scope, and one worldwide ideological alliance.
> ...


----------

